# Random Engine Stalling



## lisapain (Oct 11, 2004)

*97 altima stalls when coming to a stop*

My altima stalls sometimes, usually when I am pulling into a parking space. Sometimes it stalls when stopping at a stop sign, but more often while turning. It only happens when going very slowly. I just had a full tune-up done. New wires, cap, rotor, fuel filter, plugs, etc... The mechanic tested the EGR valve and said it is clean and seems to work fine. It has had both O2 sensors replaced, a new alternator, and new starter recently. It runs fine except for this annoying stalling problem. It only happens maybe once every 10 or 20 times I am turning into a parking spot. Do you know what could be causing this? The only thing my mechanic could suggest is that I take it to a Nissan dealer to have tests run that might give a clue. There is no check engine light showing up.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

automatic or manual transmission? have the ecu checked for codes. without knowing the codes, what comes to mind right now is either idle air control valve or the throttle position sensor.


----------



## lisapain (Oct 11, 2004)

*Stalling problem*



AsleepAltima said:


> automatic or manual transmission? have the ecu checked for codes. without knowing the codes, what comes to mind right now is either idle air control valve or the throttle position sensor.


Manual transmission. The mechanic had mentioned that it could be the TPS. Apparently, there are no codes that tell him anything. Is it worth replacing the TPS to see if that is it? How much do they cost?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

they only cost about 35 dollars. but you have to make sure its adjusted properly. if you need the directions, lemme know, ill hook you up. but you have to have monkey dexterity. it sounds like it could be a tps problem. oh btw, did you get the memo on those tps reports?


----------



## lisapain (Oct 11, 2004)

I would like to try putting it on myself, but when you say it needs to be "adjusted properly", that sounds difficult. If it is not too much trouble, please send me directions on how to find it and replace it (right now, I don't even know where it is on the engine). Is the part something I need to order from a Nissan dealer? Thanks for your help.


----------



## lisapain (Oct 11, 2004)

Just one more comment about my car - it runs a little rough. Even after the tuneup. Not all the time, but sometimes it "misses" while idling. I don't notice it while I'm driving, but when it is just idling it is not perfectly smooth. Not bad, but there is something not quite right with the sound coming from the tailpipe. It should be running perfectly smoothly after the tuneup.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

here you go - Throttle Position Sensor Adjustment KA24DE 
the tps is the little box on the side of your throttle body. if you dont know where the throttle body(tb) is, follow your air intake from where it starts at the battery. where the plastic ends at the engine will be your throttle body. its the first part of the intake manifold. since your car is a manual trans, there will only be the one box on the side of the throttle body. it will have a black plug with three wires in it. follow the directions from there. when youre done installing your plug wires and spark plugs, dont forget to check and adjust your ignition timing - Timing Adjustment dont worry about the part that says its an s13. the procedure will be exactly the same. this should get you started pretty well. lemme know if you need anything else.


----------



## jaybo73 (Oct 16, 2004)

I have a 1994 Altima GXE that wants to periodically stall when approaching stops. This occours most often when the car has been running for 20 minutes or more. I replaced the throttle postion senor and this mended the problem for a couple of days but has sense returned to the old problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

I bet if you replace the entire distributor it will fix this stalling problem.


----------

